# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  10 Week Sustanon 350/NPP 150

## Gambler2012

Greetings fellow meat heads,

This is my first post on this site, but I've been lifting around 10 years. I'm 28, 68", 190lbs. 

I've started my first injection cycle this week, I've used several oral cycles in the past with good success but I want to get away from the orals due to all the negative side effects. I'm not going crazy with this cycle, just getting my feet wet with injecting. I'll be shooting 1ml of Sustanon 350 on Fridays and 1ml of NPP 150 on Tuesdays. Both products are Dragon Pharma. I've got Nolva and HCG on hand, and I'll be using D-Aspartic Acid to aid in bouncing the HPTA back to normal at the end. I'm going to see my doc about half way through for a checkup and some bloodtests to see what's up. 

It seems like everything I've read on people shooting sust 350 is negative so I've been anticipating pain, redness, swelling, etc at the injection site...I got my first shot yesterday and it was painless, it feels similar to a typhoid immunization right now, a little tender but nothing like some of the things I've read. I might add that I didn't shoot my self, I have the luxury of having a nurse roommate to do the honors and it was really smooth. I only went with .5 ml to make sure that my gear is good, I assume it is because of others using similar product, but you never know what the hell is actually in that bottle. I'll follow the same process with the NPP Tuesday, then jump in full bore with 1ml shots of each next week. 

I know this seems like an under-dosed cycle as I see a lot of people taking 30mg Dbol with the cycle and shooting sust 350 2 or 3 times a week, but like I said this is more or less a trial experience.

Thanks for reading, and I'm looking forward to posting results.

- Gambler2012

----------


## austinite

Welcome, Gambler.

What is your body fat percentage? NPP is a short ester and will do nothing if pinned once per week. Also 350 per wee of sust is quite the entry level dose.

----------


## Gambler2012

I'm around 16% right now with calipers. Like I said, I realize it's all low dosed, just seeing how my body reacts to the different compounds and getting used to being pinned. If everything goes well for a couple weeks I could be convinced to pin more. Thanks for your input!

----------


## Gambler2012

Okay so it's been around 48 hours since I got my first stick with .5ml of sust 350. I've got a little redness around the injection site and it's a little tender but nothing looks/ feels out of the ordinary from what I've read. That makes me feel better about jumping into full 1ml shots going forward now that I'm sure the gear is, if nothing else, sterile. 

I've read many users of Sustanon say that they felt sick or had flu symptoms. I was feeling 100% on the day of the shot, but starting at about 24HRS after receiving it I became congested and I've been sneezing a lot. This could just be coincidence but I thought I'd document it. I've been taking 5grams of vitamin C every day for whatever good it does...in any case it hasn't kept me out of the gym. I ran 4 miles saturday and hit my back/bis routine on sunday with no problem. Nothing really felt different about my workouts, I wasn't expecting anything out of just one .5ml shot though. Sleep and libido are normal...mainly just a sore spot on my ass and some sniffles to report. 

I realize these details are boring for an experienced user, but this being my first injection cycle I thought I would be a little more thorough to give other new users an idea of what to expect. I might add here that I'm not a bodybuilder so my goals are going to be a little different than some people. My job requires me to keep my wheels quick so I have to run several days a week to stay conditioned, this will likely hold me back from any serious weight gains. With the low doses I'm running and a high volume of work being performed I'm likely just looking at losing some fat (which won't hurt me at 16%BF) and trading it for some muscle weight. Whatever I gain should be easy to maintain as the cycle isn't long or heavy so the post cycle recovery should be a breeze. 

I'll update after my next shot. 

Regards,
Gambler2012

----------


## AASnOOb

> Okay so it's been around 48 hours since I got my first stick with .5ml of sust 350. I've got a little redness around the injection site and it's a little tender but nothing looks/ feels out of the ordinary from what I've read. That makes me feel better about jumping into full 1ml shots going forward now that I'm sure the gear is, if nothing else, sterile.
> 
> I've read many users of Sustanon say that they felt sick or had flu symptoms. I was feeling 100% on the day of the shot, but starting at about 24HRS after receiving it I became congested and I've been sneezing a lot. This could just be coincidence but I thought I'd document it. I've been taking 5grams of vitamin C every day for whatever good it does...in any case it hasn't kept me out of the gym. I ran 4 miles saturday and hit my back/bis routine on sunday with no problem. Nothing really felt different about my workouts, I wasn't expecting anything out of just one .5ml shot though. Sleep and libido are normal...mainly just a sore spot on my ass and some sniffles to report.
> 
> I realize these details are boring for an experienced user, but this being my first injection cycle I thought I would be a little more thorough to give other new users an idea of what to expect. I might add here that I'm not a bodybuilder so my goals are going to be a little different than some people. My job requires me to keep my wheels quick so I have to run several days a week to stay conditioned, this will likely hold me back from any serious weight gains. With the low doses I'm running and a high volume of work being performed I'm likely just looking at losing some fat (which won't hurt me at 16%BF) and trading it for some muscle weight. Whatever I gain should be easy to maintain as the cycle isn't long or heavy so the post cycle recovery should be a breeze.
> 
> I'll update after my next shot.
> 
> Regards,
> Gambler2012


Interesting, good luck with your cycle! 
Subbed!

----------


## stpete

Welcome...You will be wasting your NPP by using it only once a week. If you can't pin it EOD i wouldn't even bother w/it. Also, if 350 of the test is all you want to do, split that into 2 shots per week to keep blood levels more stable.

Just my thoughts.

Good Luck

----------


## Gambler2012

Wazzup!

Well I typed a huge check-in for this cycle...and I couldn't get the system to take it because I'm under 25 posts. So I'll keep this one quick, everything is going well, up a few pounds even with a 500 cal/day deficit and cardio added to my training program. Definitely holding a little water in my face but it isn't too bad. I'll post more thoroughly once I'm over 25 posts on here...

Regards,

GAMBLER

----------


## Gambler2012

A little update for this cycle -

My first shot was 26 days ago, I started with .5ml of sust and .5ml of NPP150 just to see how my body reacted. Everything seemed fine so I jumped into full ml shots the next week, so I've only had a full dose in system for 19 days. I don't expect to see many changes for another week or two since I'm on a low dose of 350ml/wk. I've dropped the NPP150 due to advice from several people telling me that 1 shot a week wouldn't be beneficial, so I'm saving it for a future run. A second reason for dropping the nandrolone is I wanted to see how I would react to a basic test cycle. As far as the cycle results, my strength/endurance/ sex drive have jumped up already which has surprised me. My pumps in the gym are very full and I seem to be a little more pumped all day, even at rest. 

On another note, I've noticed that in general there appears to be an ENORMOUS amount of misinformation all over the internet regarding Sustanon . I've had several people tell me on several boards that 350ml a week of Sustanon would be a 'waste of time' and that you have to shoot Sustanon every other day to 'take advantage of the short esters'. This doesn't make any sense at all. Sustanon was invented for people on hormone replacement therapy to go see their doc and get one shot a month that would keep them going until the next shot. If you're shooting Sustanon, you're getting 4 esters that release at different rates. Yes, the short esters are propionate and phenylpropionate which have half-lives of 2 and 4 days respectively, then comes isocaproate, which is also essentially 4-5 day half life. The other large component of Sustanon is Decanoate, which has a half life of around 7 days. So if you're following me here, if you DO shoot sustanon every other day, you will have an enormous buildup of testosterone in your body by the end of the cycle due to the long ester. To help you figure out what is happening I recommend doing a google search for a 'roid calculator' so you can roughly estimate how much you are building in your system. You can have a stroke or heart attack if you get your test levels too high due to the blood thickening up with increased hematocrit levels. I see a lot of people saying 'just shoot more bro', but not very many people actually warning of the negative side effects of 1000+mg of test building up in your system...yeah some guys do it and they are fine...and some stroke out. Better to use a lighter dose and see what it does for you in my opinion. 

That was long winded, but I had to do a considerable amount of digging to find the best way to shoot Sus and I can't tell you how many times I saw 'SHOOT IT EVERY DAY OR EVERY OTHER DAY BRO". I hope this helps someone else.

The other things I've noticed with Sustanon is that it will hurt in your ass for 5 or 6 days. Don't be surprised if you have a hot lump in your ass that hurts when you sit, shit, squat, run, etc. It's just part of it. It seems to help my injection sites considerably if I massage the spot every day and use a heating pad. Surprisingly, I've had a couple shots in the delts, and they didn't leave any residual pain, though I can't explain why. 

More to come, thanks for reading.

GAMBLER

----------


## Gambler2012

This doesn't have anything to do with my cycle, but since I'm still under 25 posts...

I've been trolling around this site for a few weeks now, and I wanted to tell the 'vets', the fellas who know what they're doing, that you guys are really helping some people avoid ****ing themselves up. Shout out to you guys trolling around helping all the people who hop on this site everyday with a question like "GOING TO SHOOT 1GRAM CLEN , 1 GRAM TREN , 2GRAM TEST, DO I NEED A PZT? WHAT IS PZT MY BRO SAID SOMETHING ABOUT IT?" Props for the patience and guidance you guys are putting out there, it's a thankless job on the internet. 

GAMBLER.

----------


## Stosh_112

How have ur gains been so far?

----------


## Gambler2012

Surprising actually. I do a typical Mon-Fri bodybuilding routine with 20 minutes of cardio at the end of every session, and I've been at an average calorie deficit of 250 calories a day - I shoot for 500 but life happens - and I'm up 8 pounds from the start of the cycle. Some of it is obviously water weight that I can definitely see in my face, but I've had lots of people that I see on a regular basis comment on how good my physique is looking in my shirts. My strength is up as well, my recent working weight with chest for instance has been 185X10 for 3 sets....keep in mind I'm at a calorie deficit and cutting....my working weight has jumped up to 205X10 for 3 sets already. That's impressive to me considering the calorie deficit (I'm only taking in around 75 carbs/day). Usually I get very very weak with reduced calories/carbs so I've been impressed that I've been able to squeeze out a little more than usual. It ain't magic, I still pour a lot of pain into the whole process, but it sure as hell is helping out a lot for the small dose I'm shooting.

----------


## STEEPS

wow! i do Sustanon 250 / karachies ........Tuesday and Friday............
1cc per dose............i find this to be best for long term sustainability with Stanz, blended in late cycle for cutting completion

----------


## Gambler2012

Update -

Really feeling the sustanon kick in now, my strength and recovery are great and I'm up 12 pretty solid looking pounds. I also finally got some balls and starting shooting myself, I've found that the quads are quite easy to shoot, probably my favorite spot now. I don't have a fear of needles but , I gotta admit, I was sweating sticking that needle in my quad the first couple times, it isn't bad once you do it a few times though. In retrospect, I see why everyone said shoot 500mg a week, I can feel 350 a week, but I can see where 500mg/wk would really start delivering results at a quicker pace.

----------


## Gambler2012

A little advice for new people that haven't done an injection before, I'll walk you through my routine. 

- Wash hands and wipe top of vial down with alcohol prep pad. 
- Draw desired amount into new syringe. Swap the needle with a fresh needle that will be used for sticking muscle with (they screw off the syringe barrel, make sure the factory one is tight before you draw with it.)
- Shower and towel off
- Hang your hands down by your legs naturally, were your thumb hits is approximately were I stick, this should be on the upper and outer part of your quad unless you have some type of retard monkey arms/hands. I was in the armed forces for a while and I remembered this is where they taught us to stick nerve agent antidote needles. It seems like an easy spot to stick, doesn't interfere with workouts (even running/cardio whereas glute shots seemed to hurt me a lot more while running), not much pain afterwards, easy to control needle, etc.
- Keep a finger on the spot you want to stick and sit down somewhere that is comfortable, I usually just sit on the edge of a chair.
- Wipe area with several alcohol prep pads
- Remove safety cap from needle and place one hand on thigh to hold the needle steady and press it in, the other hand I use to work the plunger to aspirate and shoot.
- Press the needle in at your desired speed...the first few times I had to crank up some rap-metal, get the pin positioned, look away, and just sort of slowly push my body weight into it until the pin was in. 
- Once the pin is in the desired depth, pull up on the plunger and make sure blood doesn't run in the syringe barrel. A few droplets came in mine the first time I tried it and I had to pull out, replace the pin and start over. The desired outcome is that just clear air bubbles rush in the barrel when you pull on the plunger, these will suck back into your leg when you let go of the plunger. If it's all clear, slowly push the juice into your muscle. I usually spend about 20 seconds pushing in 1 ML. 
- Once the fluid is in, pull the syringe out quickly and have another alcohol prep pad to cover the spot with, there will probably be some small droplets of blood that come out, no big deal.
- Rub the site for a couple minutes while you watch TV or something to help it settle into the muscle.
- The injection sites usually hurt for a few days after the injection, I had some of the sites on my butt turn red and hot like I had been stung by something, apparently this is normal, it goes away. I haven't had that problem at all in the thigh, but it could just be that my body is used to the gear now, I don't know. 
- Use a heating pad on the spots and rub them frequently to help it absorb and reduce pain. 

I hope this helps some of you that haven't pinned yet. It's a little nerve racking the first time but once you've done it once in both thighs you'll be confident. Just be sure you are clean, and you aspirate so you don't accidentaly inject directly into a vessel.

GAMBLER

----------


## newbie777

Darn this was a good thread, wish it continued

----------

